# Gonna draw on your bulletins!



## ymoowoomy (May 3, 2020)

Ok so i just did this with someone just now and it was really fun! dont have much to do rn so i wanna,, go to islands n draw
dunno if this is the right place to post this? but i'll do it here anyway

these are the 2 i did just now:


----------



## Aliya (May 3, 2020)

I'd love for you to stop by and do this! I can tip you and you're more than welcome to walk around my island for inspiration beforehand.


----------



## ymoowoomy (May 3, 2020)

Aliya said:


> I'd love for you to stop by and do this! I can tip you and you're more than welcome to walk around my island for inspiration beforehand.


ohh alright! lemme dm you quick


----------



## Druidsleep (May 3, 2020)

Ooh that sounds great! I’ll tip as well!


----------



## corlee1289 (May 3, 2020)

OMG!! Yes, please!


----------



## Shylime (May 3, 2020)

You’re more than welcome to come visit a and draw on my board as well! :>


----------



## ymoowoomy (May 3, 2020)

Druidsleep said:


> Ooh that sounds great! I’ll tip as well!


ahh you dont need to!!


corlee1289 said:


> OMG!! Yes, please!



imma dm both you for more info


----------



## corlee1289 (May 3, 2020)

I’m going to eat lunch now. I’ll be back in 39 minutes.


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 3, 2020)

Hey, you can come to my island.
And you're more than welcome to look at the shops.


----------



## Quack (May 3, 2020)

This is awesome! You’re welcome to visit if you have the time


----------



## Summ3rain (May 3, 2020)

That's wonderful! Please come round to mine if you have time  happy to tip!


----------



## lucyhannahg (May 3, 2020)

agh i’d love you to come draw!!!!  (if you still had the need to c: )


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 3, 2020)

I’d love to have a picture of me and Judy on my board


----------



## Meira (May 3, 2020)

This is great!! Do you draw with a styllus? I want to do something similar with my friends but drawing with my finger takes so long!


----------



## ymoowoomy (May 3, 2020)

Summ3rain said:


> That's wonderful! Please come round to mine if you have time  happy to tip!





lucyhannahg said:


> agh i’d love you to come draw!!!!  (if you still had the need to c: )





Chloebug44 said:


> I’d love to have a picture of me and Judy on my board





Meira said:


> This is great!! Do you draw with a styllus? I want to do something similar with my friends but drawing with my finger takes so long!


ahh sorry its time for me to sleep!! maybe tomorrow? also yes i draw with a stylus hehe


----------



## xxxxnatalie (May 3, 2020)

You can come to my island, but I have a final exam tomorrow so it would have to be in a few days if that's ok


----------



## Miele (May 3, 2020)

if you have time after you wake up, I’ll love it if you can draw on mine  will def tip


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 3, 2020)

Seems like you have a busy queue when you wake up so I won't ask you to draw on my board but nice drawings!!! 
Love the riamu cheems borger


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 3, 2020)

If you have time you can come and draw on my bulletin board! its my birthday so you could draw a cute birthday scene or something! Will tip too <3


----------



## Antonio (May 3, 2020)

I'm down for the giveaway, I want something hilarious....


----------



## ymoowoomy (May 3, 2020)

BungoTheElf said:


> Seems like you have a busy queue when you wake up so I won't ask you to draw on my board but nice drawings!!!
> Love the riamu cheems borger


cheems borg


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 3, 2020)

ymoowoomy said:


> ahh sorry its time for me to sleep!! maybe tomorrow? also yes i draw with a stylus hehe


Yeah that’s fine! Get some sleep hun!


----------



## Fye (May 3, 2020)

I'd love this, when ever you're free  I can tip and I also have a lot of spare fossils lying around so you can take any that you need.


----------



## R3i (May 3, 2020)

Visit my island? Celeste & Saharah are here


----------



## angelcore (May 3, 2020)

hi i’d love for you to come over whenever you’re available!  <3


----------



## animal_hunter (May 3, 2020)

Please pm me when you can come by! Beautiful art!


----------



## ForgottenT (May 3, 2020)

I love this so much!
If at all possibly I'd love to have you come by


----------



## moonbox (May 3, 2020)

no worries if you're too busy but wanted to say that your art is super cute :') you're v talented


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (May 3, 2020)

would love you to visit ! honestly whenever is coolio, i can see you have a lot of requests ahah-


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 3, 2020)

They're amazing! When your refreshed and had a break would be awesome if you could draw on mine. No stress though, dont wear yourself out! PM me if you want to


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey, I know this is super late, but can you draw on my board please?


----------



## Whitela (Jul 20, 2020)

feel free to stop by and draw haha  id tip


----------



## grah (Jul 20, 2020)

Are you still doing this?o;


----------

